# is 18 weeks too early for steroid injections?



## fallenangel26

hey everyone

ive been told i may have to start steroid injections this week incase baby is delivered early, im currently 18 + 2. 
i know they know best but just think this sounds way too early for these injections, i thought they were normally done later on? but someone else told me they need time after being given to be effective?
sorry for all the stupid questions, am just so worried


----------



## kirsty x

not sure, i thought if the baby was coming before 24 weeks then they wouldnt help with steroids just let the baby come, as they see 24 weeks as viable- able to survive if born.


----------



## Blah11

Why do they think baby wil be early anyway? thats kinda random.


----------



## xtashax26

if they think you could deliver early they dont normaly start steriod injections till around the 22-23 week mark?
Why do they think you will go early anyway hun?


----------



## Mumof42009

Im having mine at 25 weeks i think 18weeks is too early to have them so i would check with your consultant x


----------



## Jkelmum

I was refused at 24 wks and told they wouldnt give them me til 26 wks ...I will add each hospital is different BUT i doubt anywhere will give b4 24 wks


----------



## Hevz

Steroid injections wouldn't make any difference at such an early gestation....there wouldn't be any point until at least 24wks and that would only be if they definitely thought you were going to deliver, they won't do them "just in case". Hospitals vary though.


----------



## xtashax26

i know with my son when i went in with a big bleed at 23 weeks they started me on the steriod injections then, this was nearlly 6 years ago that happened, he ended up being born exclaty 10 weeks later. but they did also state they wouldnt try and help him as i wasnt at the 24 week mark yet:hissy:


----------



## x-amy-x

they wont give me any steroids and my waters have gone but baby is alive. wont do anything til 24weeks xx


----------



## fallenangel26

thanks for replies everyone, have actually misunderstood what was said to me yesterday. was so upset and shocked got alot of things confused. 
basically have been told i will possibly need steroid injections later on if it looks like baby will need to be delivered early.
i have a sch which is getting bigger and my placenta has started to peel up at 1 side. theres still a possibility that the clot could dissolve and that this small separation wont be a problem, but i am at risk of a threatened abruption so they have said that baby would have to be delivered as soon as hes viable if this becomes the case and hes safer to be outside me than inside me
sorry if i confused anyone head has been a mess past couple of days


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi

Theyve told me im likely to deliver early as i have a big sch, signs of early abruption and low lying placenta plus my baby has a bowel problem. They will closely monitor you as they cannot say when your baby is going to arrive theyve told me to prepare from 24 weeks then every week is a bonus theres no way i want my baby born that early its bad enough seeing 3 prems already but to see one have to fight that early think would kill me as its so hard on you and the baby. Try and rest as much as you can and the more stressed you are the more the baby is, you need to think positive as well cause you never know your baby may come at full-term xx


----------



## fallenangel26

Hi mumof4,

im really sorry to hear u are going thru this too but your LO sounds like a real fighter. 

my sch is also big and has consistantly grown, was told when it was first found that most resolve themselves by 20 weeks of pregnancy so i still have a possibility but with this threatened abruption too i just dont know. is such a scary time. i have u and your bubba in my thoughts and prayers as well as mine xx


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks Hun Sending you hugs and thinking of you, mines grown bigger from when i was 1st told i had sch im constantly worrying im going to have a massive bleed but i try stay strong for my little man if you ever want to talk pm me xx


----------

